# Does Anyone Know Companies That Offer Good Rates



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know companies that offer good rates for international currency conversion in Australia? My cousin brothers wife moved to Australia 1year ago. It was only supposed to be for a year, but things have changed and She is now moving there with her full family. She said, she will be returning back to Africa to prep her family for the trip, She is also looking into transferring her money from Africa to Australia. She has a bank account in Australia already with Westpac. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

mahajja said:


> Does anyone know companies that offer good rates for international currency conversion in Australia? My cousin brothers wife moved to Australia 1year ago. It was only supposed to be for a year, but things have changed and She is now moving there with her full family. She said, she will be returning back to Africa to prep her family for the trip, She is also looking into transferring her money from Africa to Australia. She has a bank account in Australia already with Westpac. Thanks for your help.


I have used Ozforex and HiFX to move money and do exchanges, you may want to ring them and enquire whether they will do exchanges on the currency you want to trade and also check out what proofs they need to comply with money laundering regs,
I have found them very good on GBP to Aus Dollar and vice versa, just be aware that they need settlement usually within 3 working days, bank to bank, unless you do a direct deal with one of their dealers.
Avoid the banks as usually you will get a better deal with one of the exchange agents


----------

